# December Mushrooms



## tmb (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello,

Anybody identify these from Western PA?

TMB


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

tmb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anybody identify these from Western PA?
> 
> TMB


Hello TMB ...
" misskay " will know what they are


----------



## steelernation (Mar 3, 2013)

Violet Toothed Polypore, I think.


----------



## tmb (Apr 7, 2018)

TY


----------



## tmb (Apr 7, 2018)




----------

